# I tell you that you are beautiful



## mikasa_90

Hello forum! How are you?
My question is:

I told you that you are beautiful
Am spus ca tu esti frumos|Am spus aceasta tu esti frumos


----------



## (Infant)ry

I told you (that) you *were *beautiful.

(Eu) ţi-am spus că  (tu) *erai* frumos.


----------



## Trisia

I think Infantry is right about the English version (possible both ways, really).
But this looks like a case in which in Romanian we don't do that backshift thing:

_ [Darling, last night I think I told you] that you are/were beautiful.
Ti-am spus că *eşti* frumos/frumoasă._
(especially since this is considered still true: he/she is beautiful)

It would be different if we had this situation.

He: _I still remember the day we met, fifty years ago. You looked stunning in that pale blue dress, sun glistening in your hair. I remember I told you that you were beautiful._

* Romanian*: _[Îmi amintesc că] ţi-am spus că *erai* frumoasă._

So we don't put the verb in the past, unless the context tells us it really was a thing of the past


----------



## (Infant)ry

You know, you`re spot-on correct, the Oxford English textbook says similar for the possibility of both ways under certain circumstances.


----------

